# Approval to take exam in VA



## Peele1 (Jan 11, 2011)

Has anyone in VA received approval to take the exam? I haven't heard back one way or the other.


----------



## Dunny (Jan 20, 2011)

Peele1 said:


> Has anyone in VA received approval to take the exam? I haven't heard back one way or the other.



2 people in my office sent in applications for April 2011 and we have not heard anything back.


----------



## Asha (Jan 20, 2011)

IF DPOR is having the same problem acknowledging your registration as they are in updating the license registry, then you might be in for a long wait.


----------



## Dunny (Feb 11, 2011)

Asha said:


> IF DPOR is having the same problem acknowledging your registration as they are in updating the license registry, then you might be in for a long wait.


I still have not heard back and everything is due next Friday. Here is the email I received today.

Your application is still out with the Board. There is one last package to be reviewed and returned. It is anticipated this will be returned Monday. Applicants in this package who are approved will be notified via email and given a link to obtain the scheduling form. The form will then be able to be faxed, along with the fee, to the exam vendor. If you have not already done so, you will need to register with NCEES (www.ncees.org) so if you are approved, that part of the process will be completed.


----------



## wvgirl14 (Feb 14, 2011)

Dunny said:


> Asha said:
> 
> 
> > IF DPOR is having the same problem acknowledging your registration as they are in updating the license registry, then you might be in for a long wait.
> ...



I received my FE approval almost 3 weeks ago and have already registered and have a receipt.


----------



## lisanaili (Feb 21, 2011)

I registered on NCEES and then went to PCS to register and pay, I´m retaking the PE Exam. NCEES says that I´m registered but have not been approved by PCS. Does it take long? Did you guys receive at least an email confirmation as registered, cause I didn't an Im worried that my registration and payment didn't go thru!!!


----------



## wvgirl14 (Feb 21, 2011)

lisanaili said:


> I registered on NCEES and then went to PCS to register and pay, I´m retaking the PE Exam. NCEES says that I´m registered but have not been approved by PCS. Does it take long? Did you guys receive at least an email confirmation as registered, cause I didn't an Im worried that my registration and payment didn't go thru!!!
> 
> [/quot
> 
> I got a receipt from PCS about a week after I registered. Call them they have a line setup for engineering exam takers!


----------

